# Hocking Hills, Ohio - trail map?



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a better trail map for Hocking Hills? The one I found online only has a couple trails, and I've heard there's a lot more trails than that there... We're going for a long weekend, but the trail map looks like only 1-2 days of riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Where are you camping?

Usually, there are better maps available at the campground. If you're staying at a privately-owned horseman's camp, the owners there often have good maps as well. I remember Palmerosa actually had really good trail maps. . .one of the only good things about that place, LOL. . .with the names of the caves/waterfalls and other worthwhile places to stop and see.

I really wouldn't say there's more than a long weekend of riding there, depending on how much you move on trail and how fit your horses are. The main trails are pretty simple, but some of the side trails that go back into the hollows have more climbing, scrambling over roots and boulders, etc. It's nice riding into the caves and hollows, though, especially on a hot day. . .great place to cool off!

It's a beautiful park - one of my favorite places to visit whether I'm riding or just hiking. If you choose to take part of a day off to sight-see, it's worth going to check out the Old Man's Cave area, Cedar Falls, Ash Cave, etc. and walk into the gorge at Conkles Hollow. 

Enjoy!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info! We're staying at the state campground, as we don't mind primitive. I heard the hitching rails have been improved and are safe now, I hope? 

Sounds like we'll have some exploring to do. We like rough terrain, so will definitely have to check out the side trails. If we run out of riding there is it worthwhile to pack up and go to Zaleski or Tar Hollow? They look pretty close.


----------

